# Jig for mortice and tendon



## Nailbender5 (Sep 8, 2009)

I am going to building a dinette set, "Table and 6 chairs", and Im trying to decide on which jig is best Money wise and production wise to purchase. I have looked at the Leigh FMT frame Mortise and Tendon Jig'

Also looking at is the Jig made by Steve Maskery on Workshop Essentials.com this is a home made jig but looks promising
Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


Steve


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Manageable & fun too.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

There are many ways to do M/T work, but I prefer using a router and jig with either fixed or floating tenons. The Leigh FMT is a great jig that is extremely accurate and does a great job, but it's expensive. While I have one, and love it, it's not really a total solution and definately not the cheapest solution. Other jigs like the Pat Warner jig can be made or purchased to make the mortises for floating tenon joinery. Then you make tenon stock with a router table and table saw to fit the mortises that you made. If you are on a tight budget, this method is preferred, as you can even build your own jig if you are on a tight budget. 

Chairs with round spindle legs are usually assembled with round tenons that are inserted into mortises that are drilled, usually using a forstner bit, into the mating part. Square legged chairs and tables tend to use more traditional rectangular M/T joinery. You need to investigate your design and determine your needs, and budget, before deciding what you will need. 

Charley


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey Charley

You should see the jig that Rick R. and Bob R. came up with,all done with the plunge router ,brass guide and a bearing screwed to the end of the stick to get that round end on it and the jig to drill the holes with a plunge router, plus the jig can be adjusted to many angles for chair work,table work, etc.. you will be amazed how easy it can be done with the right jig and the plunge router..


=======



CharleyL said:


> There are many ways to do M/T work, but I prefer using a router and jig with either fixed or floating tenons. The Leigh FMT is a great jig that is extremely accurate and does a great job, but it's expensive. While I have one, and love it, it's not really a total solution and definately not the cheapest solution. Other jigs like the Pat Warner jig can be made or purchased to make the mortises for floating tenon joinery. Then you make tenon stock with a router table and table saw to fit the mortises that you made. If you are on a tight budget, this method is preferred, as you can even build your own jig if you are on a tight budget.
> 
> Chairs with round spindle legs are usually assembled with round tenons that are inserted into mortises that are drilled, usually using a forstner bit, into the mating part. Square legged chairs and tables tend to use more traditional rectangular M/T joinery. You need to investigate your design and determine your needs, and budget, before deciding what you will need.
> 
> Charley


----------



## Nailbender5 (Sep 8, 2009)

*Mortice and Tenon Jigs*



bobj3 said:


> Hey Charley
> 
> You should see the jig that Rick R. and Bob R. came up with,all done with the plunge router ,brass guide and a bearing screwed to the end of the stick to get that round end on it and the jig to drill the holes with a plunge router, plus the jig can be adjusted to many angles for chair work,table work, etc.. you will be amazed how easy it can be done with the right jig and the plunge router..
> 
> ...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hey Charley
> 
> You should see the jig that Rick R. and Bob R. came up with,all done with the plunge router ,brass guide and a bearing screwed to the end of the stick to get that round end on it and the jig to drill the holes with a plunge router, plus the jig can be adjusted to many angles for chair work,table work, etc.. you will be amazed how easy it can be done with the right jig and the plunge router..
> 
> ...


Hi Bob

Do you know what episode that was on?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi James

Episode 1106/1107 Chair-side Table, 2 Parts

Router Workshop: Series 1100 Hilites

But others also  it's a neat jig, one time they used a screw head for the bearing, so they could brass guide could follow it without the bearing in place, neat stuff..

I wish Rick would post a picture of the jig so others could copy it..I could draw a small sketch of it if you think it would help..

======



jw2170 said:


> Hi Bob
> 
> Do you know what episode that was on?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi James
> 
> Episode 1106/1107 Chair-side Table, 2 Parts
> 
> ...


Thanks BJ.

I have the full series on a USB stick.

Will give them a view tonite:thank_you2:


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Steve,

The best way that I've made floating tenon stock is to use a planer to get the correct thickness. Then I cut them to width with the table saw and, if desired, round the edges with the router table and a bull nose bit. I leave the stock long and then cut them to length, as needed, with my miter saw. Since getting the Leigh FMT jig about 5 years ago I have done very little floating tenon work, as once set up the FMT will make both the mortises and the tenons so easily and accurately.

Bobj3,

I haven't been able to watch Router Workshop for quite a few years, as none of the stations that I have access to carry it any more. I watched it quite religiously before it was dropped though. 

Charley


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Charley

Me too  that's why I put them on VHS/CD/DVD's off the TV .. I knew it would not last on the TV...and I didn't want to get up at 2:00 a.m. to see them..on the PBS station..in town... 

But I still take a peek at them on the 
The Woodworking Channel Video Library

=========



CharleyL said:


> Steve,
> 
> The best way that I've made floating tenon stock is to use a planer to get the correct thickness. Then I cut them to width with the table saw and, if desired, round the edges with the router table and a bull nose bit. I leave the stock long and then cut them to length, as needed, with my miter saw. Since getting the Leigh FMT jig about 5 years ago I have done very little floating tenon work, as once set up the FMT will make both the mortises and the tenons so easily and accurately.
> 
> ...


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

BobJ3,

I just looked for the Router Workshop in the Woodworking Channel Library, but did not find them. Do I have to be a member to see them? I used to be a member, but had so much difficulty watching the shows on there that I gave up. It seemed to be a data rate issue, but their site was the only one that I had this problem with. The cable company assured me that it wasn't at this end.

Charley


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Charley

No you don't need to be a member to watch them..
You will see a 2nd.bar ( in the center ) move it the left a little and you will see the Router Work Shop Menu item, click on it and you will see the list pop up on the right side, then just click on the PLAY button on the one you want to see..
They can be a bit small sometimes, if you want it bigger just right click the picture and select ZOOM in, then you can hit your F11 key if you want it for a Full view.


Just a note ,,you need a fast hook up on your computer, a dial-up hook up will not do it..

=====
========



CharleyL said:


> BobJ3,
> 
> I just looked for the Router Workshop in the Woodworking Channel Library, but did not find them. Do I have to be a member to see them? I used to be a member, but had so much difficulty watching the shows on there that I gave up. It seemed to be a data rate issue, but their site was the only one that I had this problem with. The cable company assured me that it wasn't at this end.
> 
> Charley


----------

